# Artillery Luger Ballistics



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

After confirming there wasn't a separate cartridge made for the artillery Luger, and lacking any published data, I decided to do some load workup for my newly-acquired 1914 Artillery Luger. The artillery Lugers have a 200mm/about 8-inch barrel as compared to the standard P08 Luger with a 100mm/about 4-inch barrel. The standard German P08 cartridge fired a 8-gram/124-grain bullet at a muzzle velocity (mv) of 1250 fps. I don't have a standard Luger to compare mv's so I used my Browning High Power with 118mm/about 4 5/8th-inch barrel.
1. 124-grain Winchester FMJ (oal 1.155") or Remington JHP (oal 1.125"), Power Pistol
1a. Geco case, Remington SP primer
6.4 grains/Win FMJ mv=1330 from artillery Luger, mv=1214 from Browning
1b. Speer nickel-plated case, CCI SP primer
6.4 grains/Win FMJ mv=1336 from artillery Luger, mv=1217 from Browning
6.4 grains/Rem JHP mv=1330 from artillery Luger
6.3 grains/Win FMJ mv=1303 from artillery Luger
6.2 grains/Win FMJ mv=1295 from artillery Luger
2. 115-grain Winchester FMJ (oal 1.155"), Winchester cases, Win SP Magnum primer, Unique
4.9 grains mv=1275 from artillery Luger, mv=1239 from Browning
Notes: 10-shot 6.4 grains/Win FMJ test run twice with same result. 6.4-grain loads were the most accurate. No cycling problems with any of the listed loads using original numbered-to-gun magazine. I did have feeding problems using new Mec-Gar magazines. Artillery Luger's firing pin really abused the Remington SP primers tho, recommend CCI SP or Win SP Magnum primers.
Conclusion: Having no idea what to expect, I was really impressed that 6.4-grain loads were accurate and jacked up the mv to 1330 fps, over 100fps more than the Browning, in the 200mm/about 8-inch barrel in my artillery Luger.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What, no pictures???


----------



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

Seems old dawgs can learn new tricks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Seems old dawgs can learn new tricks.


Hey nice to have another old dog around. 

Nice iron d'Artagnan, I'm jealous.


----------



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

Even better, it shoots real good.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't know, that's a pretty ugly looking pistol. I always like to help out a fellow handgunner so you can send that beautiful errrr, ugly thing to me. That way you won't have to be embarrassed. 

huntin1


----------

